

Show HN: Real-time Team Collaboration on top of your LinkedIn Social Graph - JarekS2
http://www.discoursehq.com/

======
hsuresh
First of all, congrats on launching. Looks interesting. You seem to be using
disqourse and discourse interchangeably, is that deliberate?

~~~
JarekS2
We are fixing this right now. First idea was to use Disqourse (we still have
disqourse.com) because discourse.com was taken. Now we've seen that Google is
changing all the queries from disqourse to discourse so we've changed our
domain name to discoursehq.com :)

------
clojurerocks
What made you decide to use Django?

------
mdominik
Cool, rock on. Will test soon.

------
JarekS2
What do you guys think of our system?

------
autalpha
nice. django. I approve!

